# TMI-Bleeding after sex in the TWW? Help please!



## becale

Does anyone know what could cause this? It scared me. I was 10 dpo yesterday. We haven't dtd since doing it for babymaking-pathetic I know, we both felt like we kinda ruined the fun. Anyway, we dtd last night and I went to pee after, tmi alert coming up. The sperm that came out looked kinda chunky and pink. Then as I sat there in horror, some bright red blood dripped out of me. Gross I know, sorry! I wiped and it was pink, then clear. This morning there was the tiniest bit of brown blood. Does anyone know what this could be?? I know it sounds ridiculous, but could I have been pregnant and done something to mess it up? What else can cause that? If anyone knows, please share! I didn't think I could get more anxious but now I am. Thanks in advance!


----------



## helsurf

i'm not really sure, but i do know if you are pregnant then the cervix can become very sensitive and bleed slightly, or you could have had a inplantation bleed and bd'ing caused the blood to flow are quicker with the sperm, If u are pregnant i thinks it's unlikly you would have done anything to mess it up! try not to worry

got fingers crossed for u


----------



## becale

Thank you!! You're right, it doesn't seem like it could've hurt anything, but it scared me! Thank you for making me feel better! I hope you're right and signs point to pregnancy:) Good luck with your :bfp:!!!


----------



## becale

Bump. Anyone else?


----------



## tryin4baby

me & oh BD a few times in the TWW and it didnt affect me at all. i didnt have bleeding though? but it didnt cause any harm to the pregnancy progress because as you can see im pregnant :)
could of just been IB or your cervix could be soft if you are pregnant and the bleeding was from that. try not to stress hun, everything will be fine :) xx


----------



## becale

Thank you, that helped!! Congrats on your pregnancy:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Did you find anything out? I know when the cervix is lower and deep penetration can cause a lil bleeding. I had it, and ouch and ohhh I freaked out too. Now thrush... Lovely ... I'm in a holding pattern again... geez.

Good Luck to ya hun.. FX your :bfp: comes soon :)


----------



## adriansgirl

i was wondering the same thing. we dtd last night, but at about 3pm today i had some pink cm, and some cramps. thought af was comming early put now its gone. hope its a good sign. i am 8 dpo Xx. I dont think u would have hurt anything. drs say its ok to have an active sex life throughout a normal pregnancy. GOOD LUCK Xx


----------



## WinterSong4

If pregnant, the cervix/uterus is more pumped with blood. So sex would cause irritation and cause bleeding. Same thing too before your period begins as the uterine wall swells with a shedding layer. Hope this is your bfp!


----------



## Delish

Ahh this is happening to me too! I'm 9DPO and DTD last night, late this morning I now have bleeding/spotting. Not a lot but enough for a light pad. Coincidence? Implantation? AF? Argh I wish I knew :(


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

:( good luck ladies, I'm sure it will all be fine. If it's just a small amount then it shouldn't be anything to worry about? Some women bleed all the way through pregnancy don't they?


----------



## WinterSong4

5_Year_Plan said:


> :( good luck ladies, I'm sure it will all be fine. If it's just a small amount then it shouldn't be anything to worry about? Some women bleed all the way through pregnancy don't they?

Yes, some women do. A little blood is of no concern. As I said, the cervix and uterus is more engorged near time of AF, and if pregnancy occurred, so irritation could have caused the light bleed. I get it too now and then.


----------



## becale

Omigosh - thank you all for your replies! I was starting to think I was a freak and no one knew what to say! I haven't had any bleeding since. I did have some light cramping yesterday in the front and back. I did also read that the cervix is more sensitive during pregnancy so that could cause it. I am TRYING not to get my hopes up too much! Adriansgirl and Delish, I was 10 dpo when it happened so we were all close to around the same time. I think I'll finally cave and take a test in the morning, I'll be 13 dpo so it should be accurate. Things have felt "different" this month so I'm really hoping for a :bfp:, and I'll be more devastated if I don't get one, so I'm scared! Anyway, thank you all! I'll update tomorrow!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Good luck! xxx


----------



## lil-lauren

Update us im so excited for you arghhh! Lol x


----------



## becale

Thank you all so much for helping to make my wait easier! The :witch: got me this morning before I even had a chance to test:cry: I am devastated - I really thought this was it. I've been off birth control for 9 months and nothing. I'm so scared something is wrong. I just want to crawl in bed and cry. Anyway, enough from Debbie Downer...thanks again everyone! And GL to those still waiting!!!


----------



## Delish

Same here becale, I'm gutted too, had been pretty convinced it was implantation. :( I'm having a big fat wallowing day too then trying to find myself some positivity from somewhere.
Here we go again....


----------



## becale

Delish, I wish we could have a big ol' pity party together!! It's the worst to have to face people and act like everything is fine when you just want to lose it! The second I leave work I'm putting on some sweats and stuffing my face with junk - that always helps right? :hugs: Feel better! I'll be keeping an eye out for you next month - we can do this!!!


----------



## Delish

Yes I've drowned my sorrows in chocolate already! Come and join me in the '28 TTC#1 who feels very lonely and needs a buddy' thread if you like, anyone's welcome and it'll be nice to have someone on the same CD as me!


----------



## adriansgirl

sorry ladies. This sucks. i still have a few days to wait. grrrrrrr. i stopped symptom spotting and started to come up with a plan for next month. im not getting my hopes up. I started epo last month and it helped a little so i wont be to dissapointed this month cause i want to see if it helps even more next month :)


----------



## adriansgirl

did any of u have cramping with the spotting? I had af type cramps with it and it makes my worried as my last preg. ended in a mc and i cramped alot.


----------



## becale

I had cramping the day after the bleeding (Mon.) then got AF today - early?? Part of me is wondering if there was a fertilized egg that didn't implant but if there was, I don't think I even want to know:( It was strange that I bled, and there was some chunkiness, then today I got AF full force, with lots clots of blood, cramping today. Sorry to be gross!!


----------



## Delish

I had cramping after it, not really before. But I've cramped both with AF and when pregnant previously so it can mean anything - not helpful but you're definitely not out!


----------



## adriansgirl

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

So Sorry the :witch: got some of you ladies.. grrrr :flower: There is always next month... 

My bbs are soar and so heavy, I feel like a fat cow with utters... Moooo... :lol:
I wish something would happen and I feel really warm, I'll probably start tomorrow :lol:

Good Luck Ladies in waiting... FX you get your :bfp: :)


----------



## adriansgirl

i feel hot too and my face keeps flushing


----------



## becale

Good luck girls!!! Sounds promising:) Update with your bfp's!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

adriansgirl said:


> i feel hot too and my face keeps flushing

Oh girl me too, especially when I wake up, I'm a flippin oven... alot of cm still? Boobs are HUGE and Full... My back cramping and legs tingling too... I think you know who is on the way... :cry:


----------



## positivevibes

bumping!

Really confused! I'm only 8 DPO and during BD today there was a good bit of blood.... Still another 6 days until AF is supposed to show, though I'm pretty sure it wasn't IB because it wasn't "spotting" really, or pink. I'm thinking I'm out this cycle. Getting closer to a year TTC, hopefully our time comes soon! :hissy:


----------



## positivevibes

positivevibes said:


> bumping!
> 
> Really confused! I'm only 8 DPO and during BD today there was a good bit of blood.... Still another 6 days until AF is supposed to show, though I'm pretty sure it wasn't IB because it wasn't "spotting" really, or pink. I'm thinking I'm out this cycle. Getting closer to a year TTC, hopefully our time comes soon! :hissy:

+ another quick sidenote to my confusion, the bleeding stopped?? I used a feminine product immediately after we noticed the bleeding, and it's completely dry ??? Aghh! :dohh:


----------

